# Will a .22CB stop the pesky coyote?



## DOC.223

Ok, here's the problem...I must be VERY quiet when I get rid of the coyotes that are the problem...Nothing would make me happier than too blast away with my .243 80 grain, Sierra BT's but...since I don't know all that much about ammo....and I have heard that these rounds are REAL quiet... will a .22CB stop the pesky coyote from coming around my home???


----------



## Plainsman

If it can penetrate the hide there is a slight possibility that infection would kill him. Other than that he will just suffer for a few days. A CB cap is good for cottontail and nothing bigger. I have seen larger animals dispatched, but they were in traps and within a foot of the barrel end.


----------



## neb_bo

look at the aguila sss. they have a 60 gr bullet, and are still subsonic. i still dont think a 22 is coyote medicine, but this would be your best solution. keep it under 25 yds, and put it in his eye, and he wont move.


----------



## dynarider68

my question is why do you have to be quiet??if your worried about noise then I would suggest a .17HMR..not my choice of coyote killing guns but its not much noisier then a .22 and it will have alot more killing power then a .22..I personally wouldnt waste my time even getting my .22 out for a coyote..I want them to die now, not shot them, track them and maybe find them...


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND

be a humane hunter and use the 243, what are you hunting at a golf tournament or what?? I don't know how many times we have to address this, it probably never ends, but any rimfire cartridge is to small for coyotes...


----------



## DOC.223

Why?

I have a wife that doesn't want me to shoot the animals near the house as "they are different from the ones in the wild". I don't really see it that way...(as much as I love her)...in this case what she can't hear or see happening..... will be a good thing for both of us. Nothing would make me happier to whack them with a larger bullet.... and traps are out of the question. 
I know, I know....get rid of the wife too...I can hear some of you laughing out there....nope, she's a keeper.... but raised in New York City. Go figure


----------



## Spanker

Gee,
A well-placed "anything" will kill a Coyote with the emphasis on well-placed. I personally use sub-sonics a lot for close-in work. By close-in, I mean in my yard, within city limits, of a rural town. CCI makes a very nice subsonic with an absolute bucket-mouth of a hollow point. Many fox have fallen while trying to snack on my chickens. I would not hesitate to make a head shot on a yote with these. The CCI's have a very tolerable noise level as well.
You might also try getting a sacraficial pet and let your local coyote snack on that. It will piss your wife of enough to let you shoot em. Drastic times call for devious minds. :wink:


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND

Spanker said:


> Gee,
> A well-placed "anything" will kill a Coyote with the emphasis on well-placed. I personally use sub-sonics a lot for close-in work. By close-in, I mean in my yard, within city limits, of a rural town. CCI makes a very nice subsonic with an absolute bucket-mouth of a hollow point. Many fox have fallen while trying to snack on my chickens. I would not hesitate to make a head shot on a yote with these. The CCI's have a very tolerable noise level as well.
> You might also try getting a sacraficial pet and let your local coyote snack on that. It will piss your wife of enough to let you shoot em. Drastic times call for devious minds. :wink:


agreed, go pick up a cat at the pound or some stray, a kitten if at all possible, let a coyote eat it or just ditch it one day and tell the wife a coyote ate it.... thats a good idea!!


----------



## dynarider68

DOC.223 said:


> Why?
> 
> I have a wife that doesn't want me to shoot the animals near the house as "they are different from the ones in the wild". I don't really see it that way...(as much as I love her)...in this case what she can't hear or see happening..... will be a good thing for both of us. Nothing would make me happier to whack them with a larger bullet.... and traps are out of the question.
> I know, I know....get rid of the wife too...I can hear some of you laughing out there....nope, she's a keeper.... but raised in New York City. Go figure


well I would say to grow a set and tell her to get over it..my wife and her whole family are huge animal lovers and doesnt like me shooting coyotes, deer, or pheasants either but she knows that I grew up with a rifle and shotgun in my hand and NOTHING is going to change that...so what you are saying if you were to cheat on her it would be ok cause she wouldnt see you...NAH!!you 1st need to explain to her that coyotes are a pest and need to be thinned down..we are now having a problem with coyotes dragging off new born calves..and the famers around here are not happy since they are loosing big money with every calf they lost..take your if you have a passion for shooting coyotes then if she really loves you she will understand and let it be...I would never tell anyone to get rid of their wife...keep her but explain to her that these pests need to be done away with..


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND

next time you see it send her to the store and blast it....


----------



## ac700wildcat

Send her shopping with your cc and get after it while she's gone. Don't bait them with a defenseless kitten or such. Put some burger out or something if you might be thinking of baiting them. Find a call and try that too.


----------



## Fallguy

A well known saying says "It's easier to apologize than ask for permission". Just shoot the thing with your 243.


----------



## johngfoster

Just wait until she is gone for a significant period of time, and then shoot it--assuming it is legal to do that where you live--Placerville right? If you didn't live in PRK, then I would have suggested getting a can for your rifle and using it, but with all the Nazi's in the PRK that rules that option out.


----------



## Bore.224

Shoot em with the .243 or avoid confrontation and get yourself into bow Hunting. Yes thats it get yourself a new compound bow  she will never know!!


----------



## TINGER

this doesnt have much to do with this topic but there was a coyote on the campus of jamestown college and they shot it with a shotgun. pretty sweet hearing the gun go off in town and on campus


----------



## Fallguy

TINGER said:


> this doesnt have much to do with this topic but there was a coyote on the campus of jamestown college and they shot it with a shotgun. pretty sweet hearing the gun go off in town and on campus


Sounds like a fairy tale generated by one of JC's best, Tony Zimney! :lol: Of course, in that version, he shot it! LOL


----------



## dynarider68

Fallguy said:


> A well known saying says "It's easier to apologize than ask for permission". Just shoot the thing with your 243.


 I will second that comment..


----------



## TINGER

Fallguy said:


> TINGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> this doesnt have much to do with this topic but there was a coyote on the campus of jamestown college and they shot it with a shotgun. pretty sweet hearing the gun go off in town and on campus
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fairy tale generated by one of JC's best, Tony Zimney! :lol: Of course, in that version, he shot it! LOL
Click to expand...

It seriously happened a cop came and rolled it.


----------



## blhunter3

Did you at at the cafetira that day??? :wink:


----------



## dynarider68

blhunter3 said:


> Did you at at the cafetira that day??? :wink:


YUMMY!! :toofunny:


----------



## saltydawg

ok send the wife to NY for a week or two to visit her mother,but be careful, the time apart can become addictive


----------



## dynarider68

saltydawg said:


> ok send the wife to NY for a week or two to visit her mother,but be careful, the time apart can become addictive


That wasnt very nice.. :fro: LOL


----------



## Tyrant

I know for a fact they will hump up the neighbors cat !!! Might even get the gutshot spin if you are lucky.

I have recently discovered the CCI CB Longs. I bought a Marlin 39A just to shoot them. It hold about 25 or more and repeats great. I can shoot cans in my backyard when the neighbor is washing his truck and he has no clue.

I also have been told by a reliable source (Very relialble) that if you shoot a black bear in the throat @ ten paces with a CB long, Boo Bo is dead...

If you are concerned about humain kills with a coyote remember they start to kill by tearing the A-hole out of a newborn calf and eating the guts before the calf bleeds to death.

CCI CB longs are a good quiet close range coyote poker

I sometimes aim for the guts....

Norm


----------



## cwoparson

One would think that as old as mankind is, natural selection would have weeded out the pinheads. Guess not. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224

mankind is not that old cwoparson. :lol: We got a long way to go before that happens. Anyway I spent a year in Alaska its a whole different ballgame up their, in that wilderness you become wilderness and well kind of a savage by our standards. :2cents:


----------



## DOC.223

OK, everyone ....cool your jets.......I got the pesky coyote...lets not fight over dead dogs....and thanks for all your advice...I think.....He died to the sound of a wounded red fox.... at 6 am, Saturday morning.


----------



## Fallguy

Nice job! Are you still married?


----------



## DOC.223

LOL ,,,Still married....One of her "recently" single girlfriends won a trip for two to the wine country and didn't want to go with her X.....I told her to spend the weekend at a spa and that I would be Ok, I had things to do
around the house anyway....then I said I was thinking of buying her a fur.....LOL 
She kissed me goodbye and we both had a WONDERFUL weekend.

After 18 years of marriage, I think I'll keep her around for another year...or until the next house Dog shows up....ya gotta love American women.


----------



## kdog

Hey Doc,

Nice job. :beer: I couldn't help but admire your caller/speaker - IMNSHO the best there is. :wink: I have no doubt the call played a major roll in your success. :sniper:


----------



## Tyrant

Right on DOC !!

Hey CWOparson I will shoot you @ 75' in the lungs with a CB long. I will be willing to bet you die fast..

Oh yah, don't care much for bunny huggers...

Hunting= Enjoying the outdoors & shooting animals till they die from it then, pay attention Mr. Parson.... you EAT them !!

My .02$ as well
Norm


----------



## cwoparson

Bore.224 said:


> mankind is not that old cwoparson. :lol: We got a long way to go before that happens. Anyway I spent a year in Alaska its a whole different ballgame up their, in that wilderness you become wilderness and well kind of a savage by our standards.


Bragging about purposely gut shooting animals is beyond savage. Doesn't sound like wilderness if one is shooting the neighbors cat. Actually a pinhead probable has more brain matter so I shouldn't have been so quick to insult other pinheads.


----------



## kdog

I will save Fallguy the trouble, and ask that you two drop it before it gets uglier. Let's just congratulate Doc on his success - mission accomplished, and move on with a positive outlook.  :beer: :sniper:


----------



## cwoparson

kdog, there is nothing to drop. I'm not addressing Tyrant directly and have no intentions of doing so. I don't answer back directly to that kind of mind set. But when anyone, no matter who they are, post something as unethical and harmful to the hunting sport as he did, then everyone should point it out. For a group of posters that visit a forum that prides itself on ethics the silence is deafening. We don't need that kind of garbage posted for other young hunters and non hunters to read. It's moronic and certainly not the actions of a sportsman. It should be deleted by one of the moderators. Oh, congratulations Doc.


----------



## Plainsman

> But when anyone, no matter who they are, post something as unethical and harmful to the hunting sport as he did, then everyone should point it out. For a group of posters that visit a forum that prides itself on ethics the silence is deafening.


I agree no one should shoot an animal to make it suffer. It is ridiculous and holds us up for public criticism. It always makes me wonder if a hunter is really posting things like that, or if it is an anti hunter trying through outdoor sites to give hunters a black eye. I will leave it for a while as a bad example.
I was out turkey hunting for four days, but I am back now so I will break that silence for you CW.
I shoot CB longs for cottontail in my yard. I didn't look back about who was talking about shooting a bear with one, but I will tell you that shooting a bear with a CB long is about the fastest way to turn into bear poop. There are to many people with to much experience on this site to by into that bs. Take the sight off your rifle before you shoot the bear too, as it will not hurt so much when he shoves it up your rear.

CB longs are no stronger than the common CB cap. They make them so you don't get the powder ring in the chamber that will cause extraction problems when you go back to your regular ammo.


----------



## Fallguy

Tyrant said:


> Hey CWOparson I will shoot you @ 75' in the lungs with a CB long. I will be willing to bet you die fast..


Norm

Why don't you go back and read the Forum Terms and Conditions. It might be a good idea.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

I agree one should not be bragging about shooting an animal in the guts on purpose.

Be careful on this one boys....it's nearing getting locked up!


----------



## Jaybic

Is it wrong of me to want to encourage someone who says things like the above quote to go bear hunting with a .22?

Sounds like a person out to test Darwins theory on "The process of Natural Selection" 

BTW, I would like pictures of any and all "kills" that occur when bear hunting with a .22 even if they are posted by the coroner.

Jaybic


----------



## kpj17hmr

well said jybic me to


----------



## dynarider68

Congrats on the great looking house dog Doc...way to go and I am glad to hear you are still married...to the same women...LOL...way to go man..


----------



## Plainsman

Fallguy said:


> Tyrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CWOparson I will shoot you @ 75' in the lungs with a CB long. I will be willing to bet you die fast..
> 
> 
> 
> Norm
> 
> Why don't you go back and read the Forum Terms and Conditions. It might be a good idea.
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html
> 
> I agree one should not be bragging about shooting an animal in the guts on purpose.
> 
> Be careful on this one boys....it's nearing getting locked up!
Click to expand...

Good job fallguy. I was so upset with the gut shoot on purpose I overlooked the even worse one. Working part time in law enforcement I find that comment disturbing. 
I would like everyone on here to understand something. I have heard that not all people that come to outdoor sites are hunters. Some may in fact be anti-hunters makeing foolish comments. Then they go back to their site if it be PETA or HSUS or some other anti-hunting website and post the address to this thread.


----------



## neb_bo

> Some may in fact be anti-hunters makeing foolish comments. Then they go back to their site if it be PETA or HSUS or some other anti-hunting website and post the address to this thread.


i dont remember what thread and what forum, but awhile back mr. hustad posted several links to just such things.

we need to patrol out own ranks, cause when we give up the right to do it ourselves, we all lose.


----------



## Fallguy

Yup, keep your guard up. Good advice Plainsman.


----------



## kdog

cwoparson,

You were right, sorry I posted in the way that I did. The issue was not about getting along, it was about letting an unethical "hunter" know that we as hunters/sportsmen will not accept or condone his behavior. I join you in making that statement loud and clear. We do need to stand together.

Thanks to Fallguy, and to the others who followed up in support of a continuation of high ethical standards in our ranks.


----------



## saltydawg

First of all good job Doc!

Second boy am I tickled, he took my advice and sent off the wife, not the in-laws but pretty darn close. Been doing that a fews years here.


----------



## Tyrant

I want to try to explain to you folks, Try to help me not waste my time.

There were some comments on my post that really supprised me about human interpritation of the written word.

BEAR HUNTING with a .22, was not recomended or implyied. I shoot bears with a .300 win mag. If I was in the situation my pard was I would do the EXACT same thing. I don' expect you all to understand. I was simply making an example of what a CB long is capable of doing.

GUT SHOOTING, If I get a chance to shoot a prairie dog int the **** to see how many times he flips. I will do it every time. If I miss my first shot at a called coyote and he is running straight away. Where is my choice of aim ? Yep the brown eye !! That is simply all I am trying to say. I will go out of my way to not make any animal suffer.

And to all of you that so quickly played the holyier than thow I'm such a better sportsman than you card.

Try spending your extra time shooting to hone yor skills so that you can be proficent at one shot clean kills. I AM

I shot 10 #s of RL22 in my 300 win mag since last season, just picked up another 5 # KEG last Tues. ONLY to be better so that when I get the chance my shot will be EXACTLY where I want it to be. Plus I enjoy reloading and shooting.

My points were simple and very easily read. But very misunderstood.

Who ever want to discuss this further can P.M. me thier Phone number and I will happily call you on my dime.

I will not comment on being called an anti hunter.

Norm


----------



## johngfoster

Tyrant said:


> I sometimes aim for the guts....


Norm, what are we supposed to understand by a comment like this? Especially when you comment above about a "gutshot spin"?

If you are going to make comments like this and intend for them to be understood a different way, then you need to explain yourself more in your post. The way you wrote it sound like you are intentionally trying to gutshoot the animal and make them suffer. While this may not have been your intent, it sure sounded like it.


----------



## Jaybic

Tyrant,

I first of all, do not want to create any ill-will here but I have to agree that your post was very clear. You threatened to shoot someone! Your exact words were " I will shoot you at 75' in the lungs with a CB long. I will be willing to bet you die fast". Your exact words. Maybe the entire rest of the forum misunderstood but there is not alot to misunderstand there.

At best, its inappropriate but its much closer to an off-the-charts stupid thing to say to anybody IMHO! That is the kind of things that will have cops showing up at your door if the issue were pressed.

I believe there are several Law enforcement officers that frequent this site. Ask one of them what they do with that kind of perceived threat.

Another quote. "Sometimes I aim for the guts". That appears to say you try to deliberately shoot them where it will cause maximum suffering. Upon your clarifying statement about using the old "browneye" for an aiming point. That was perhaps either misunderstood(my mistake- my appologies) or trying to bail one self out after saying something in very poor taste.

Anyway, I care not to make enemies here or anywhere else but you also have to admit that any post that mentions testing rounds of any sort on the neighbors cat or another human being is likely to draw some heat.

Trying to take that heat off yourself by suggesting that others on this site practice shooting more is simply a diversion from the current issue.

Btw, I am nearly finished with an 8lb jug of Varget thru a .223 and a 22-250. Which one of us has pulled the trigger more?

Jaybic


----------



## Plainsman

johngfoster, Jaybic yes there are a number of officers on here including SWAT commanders. I am only part time, but your right about the seriousness of comments. Enough has been said at this point, and although I am not upset with anyone right now I am locking the thread. There is no more need for explanations or further comments. Thanks in advance for understanding my position on this.


----------

